# Any Beavertail Micro or EC Glide owners with Suzuki DF30?



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone have a Beavertail Micro or East Cape Glide with a Suzuki DF30 OR DF30A? What top MPH are you getting, what prop do you run, and at what rpm?

I seem to be hitting around 23 knots max (like 26.5 mph). I figured I would be hitting around 25-26 knots max. I run a powertech REB3 10 pitch at about 5600-5700 RPM


----------



## Kline69 (Nov 25, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ec-glide-prop-for-30suzuki.39151/#post-313770

This might help


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

That thread is what had me interested. I am at about 5500 rpm with the REB3 10 pitch. Not sure if I can go up in RPM and get more speed. I think for MPH im maxed.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a glide, do you have tabs on your skiff? I get best top speed jacked almost all the way up little bit of tabs and a little trim out.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

I do have tabs but top speed is with no tabs. I do not have a jack plate. What speed are you seeing not jacked up vs jacked up?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

t1ightl1ines said:


> I do have tabs but top speed is with no tabs. I do not have a jack plate. What speed are you seeing not jacked up vs jacked up?


I have not tried that, I will hopefully get out this weekend and I'll see what it'll do.


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you I appreciate. My micro has a V so I am sure that slows me down


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I had a Suzuki 30 on my Glide, cruised around 26-27. I hit 32 running solo once. No jackplate but I did have tabs on it.


----------



## Kline69 (Nov 25, 2015)

What prop you guys running? I have a glide with a 30 mercury. Just curious


----------

